# Slingshot of the Year 2014 - The Winner!



## M.J

We had thirteen magnificent slingshots from nine master craftsmen competing for the honor of Slingshot of the Year 2014 (check out how the voting went down here) and after a week of voting it came, very narrowly, down to one:

*Slingshot of the Year - 2014*​*Nathan "Flippinout" Masters - "Waste Not, Want Not"*​​*







*​​*







*​​*







*​​*







*​​​
A huge congratulations to Flippinout and a world of gratitude to him, Can-Opener, Bill Hays, Quarterinmynose, Antraxx, Outlaw, DougDynasty, Peppermack, and Flicks for giving us the best slingshots in the world to vote for!

It's been a great year :woot:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Congrats, Nathan!


----------



## Flatband

Man, ain't nuthin wrong wit dat yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to the MASTER!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## NoobShooter

Great job... Again Nathan... But did anyone else notice the creepy demon in the palm swell..... I think there were dark forces used in this creation.. :headbang:


----------



## devils son in law

Congratulations, Nathan!! That was some tough competition too!! Congrats to all the finalists!


----------



## Lee Silva

NoobShooter said:


> Great job... Again Nathan... But did anyone else notice the creepy demon in the palm swell..... I think there were dark forces used in this creation.. :headbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8407.CR2.jpg


Woahhha! RE-VOTE!!!!!

Juss kiddin...

Good eye, Noob!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations Nathan.



NoobShooter said:


> Great job... Again Nathan... But did anyone else notice the creepy demon in the palm swell..... I think there were dark forces used in this creation.. :headbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8407.CR2.jpg


Wow! How did you spot that? And yes that is certifiably a super creepy demon!


----------



## NoobShooter

quarterinmynose said:


> Wow! How did you spot that? And yes that is certifiably a super creepy demon!
> 
> Great job... Again Nathan... But did anyone else notice the creepy demon in the palm swell..... I think there were dark forces used in this creation.. :headbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8407.CR2.jpg


I've got an eye for eeeevil.. Mwaahaahaahaa!!!


----------



## oldmiser

Congrats...Nathan fine looking shooter....AkAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger

Darn fine looking shooter Nathan. Hopefully it still makes you giddy.


----------



## The Warrior

Congrats. Beautiful ss.


----------



## e~shot

Congrats Nathan!


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats Nathan!


----------



## LBH2

Congratulations Nathan &#8230;&#8230;.and to all the other entrants&#8230;&#8230;the slings this year were awesome&#8230;LBH2


----------



## E.G.

Congrats Nathan!


----------



## The Gopher

no surprise there! way to go Nathan!


----------



## roirizla

Congrats!

You won SS of the month in Dec and SS of the year in Jan. What's in store for Feb?


----------



## Pilgrim

Congrats Nathan!


----------



## Urban Fisher

Congrats Nathan!!! The workmanship on that one is simply amazing!


----------



## flippinout

Thank you all! Your continued support of my work and passion keeps me fired up about making ever more complex and interesting slingshots. It is always an honor to be acknowledged by peers and friends for work that is fulfilling and fun. Here is to 2015 and all the amazing slingshots yet to be born.


----------



## The Pocket Shot

Dat der is one Perty lil' sling! :wave:


----------



## Tag

Congrats Nathan, well deserved


----------



## Grandpa Pete

CONGRATULATIONS NATHAN. There were some fantastic SS in the contest but yours blew me away.


----------



## Davidka

Congrats! Indeed a worthy winner!


----------



## Btoon84

Congrats Nathan, keep up the good work sir, you're killin' it! :bowdown:


----------



## Poiema

*Congratulations Nathan. *You really are a great inspiration. Extraordinary elegance and personality in the way you combine colours, textures, and shapes. Love the warmth and character of this winner. It just has this familiar cozy mood about it. Makes me think of upland journal prints of gun dogs by the fireside. Maybe it's the crossed rifle stock pattern.

A demon*! *I think it's a prairie chicken. LOL.


----------



## Hoss

Congratulations Nathan, very nice work, that thing looks to nice to use.


----------



## reset

Congrats on the win. Its is a winner for sure.


----------



## DougDynasty

Congrats Nathan! Taking down another one. Beautiful work everyone. And BTW me and QIMN think that there should definitely be a 4th place SSOTM badge ;p   lol great job guys. A wonderful year for slingshots and all of us


----------



## PeterW

well done, Nathan! that's an excellent slingshot!


----------



## leon13

Congrats Nathan so cool !!!
and a big thank you to al other they are al winners for me it's such a pleasure to se such cool slingshots 
Cheers


----------



## phil

well done fella


----------



## Dayhiker

I somehow came to this a little late. Congratulations Nathan. Your work is so amazing! :bowdown: :cookie:


----------



## Tremoside

Congratulations Nathan! And thanks for M.J. to handle the nomination process.

What to say? Simply awesome, awesome shape, texture, color, pattern, carftsmanship.

But honestly, your energy and enthusiasm is our source for inspiration. When I'm tired I just check a few of your works and 'am back on track again.

Greetings to all,

Mark


----------



## Incomudro

Congratulations Nathan on a beautiful Slingshot.


----------



## Smashtoad

Congrats, Nathan. That is beautiful.


----------



## Longers7

Where do you even start with all the laminations on something like that??


----------



## alfshooter

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Enhorabuena Señor Nathan .


----------



## Mr.Renkuan Tan

你们的QQ是什么？
我的QQ是2556637328.
邮箱是[email protected]
我来自中国


----------



## Mr.Renkuan Tan

What is your QQ?

My QQ is 2556637328

The mailbox is [email protected]

I'm from China


----------



## Guerilla

Congratulations Nathan! Amazing craftsmanship. :bowdown:


----------



## MakeSlingshots

looks awesome. nice Nathan


----------



## MakeSlingshots

it looks like a puppy to me? but anyway good job Nathan.!!!  :bowdown:


----------



## AUYIJKJU

Congrats to the MASTER!!!!!

http://www.casesam.co.uk/category-galaxy-s6-case-cover-15.html
http://www.casesam.co.uk/category-galaxy-s6-edge-case-cover-10.html
http://www.casesam.co.uk/category-galaxy-j5-case-cover-33.html


----------



## BockBorg

Wow holy slingshot porn


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Fantastic craftsmanship! Congratulations.


----------



## Timpa

WOW!


----------



## ArjunD

Very cool Nathan


----------

